# Rash after removing cannula



## CBee (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been using a pump now for 2 months (and in love!!) but changing my site this morning I saw the skin, underneath where the plaster part had been, was a bit red. I left it thinking nothing of it but it's still quite red and a bit raised. I changed my site again today as it was in an uncomfortable spot and the skin is starting to get red where that's been to.

Any advice??

C


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 17, 2014)

Some people suffer with the adhesives. I think you can get a barrier spray (Cavilon?) to help. Alternatively you could try a different set to see if it is particular to one type.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 17, 2014)

I 2nd the use of Cavilon spray


----------



## Redkite (Apr 17, 2014)

Be careful what you use to wash your skin at the infusion site before a set change.  (My son uses aqueous cream and water, no harsh antiseptics).  He's ok with his infusion set adhesive, but for sensors he has to rub some Cavilon cream where the adhesive will be going.  Another thing that has worked for us in the past is to use a tegaderm dressing on the skin surface and fire the cannula through that (so the cannula adhesive doesn't come into contact with your actual skin).


----------



## CBee (Apr 18, 2014)

Ahhh brilliant guys, thank you!! I will try those out.

C


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2014)

Good luck sorting


----------

